# Better Fred Than Dead



## Meanderer (Jan 2, 2015)

[h=1]The Bottom Line: He'd Rather Be Fred Than Dead[/h]
Fred Daniel says it started back in grade school. Schoolmates made fun of his name, calling "Hey, Fray-yud!" as if he were a dumb kid in overalls chewing on a long straw. It was downhill from there.


Girls he met in high school humiliated him by saying, "Your name is Fred? Really?," and then laughing out loud.


"Anti-Fred" stereotypes only made it worse: comedian Red Skelton's Freddie the Freeloader, cartoon caveman Fred Flintstone, the bumbling character of Fred Mertz on "I Love Lucy" and the Freddy, a semi-popular dance of the '60s resembling calisthenics. Today's TV commercials have produced "Fred Rated," a character who advertises home entertainment equipment in Groucho glasses and silly disguises, and the milquetoast who cowers behind a water cooler while his boss snidely remarks: "Should have used Federal Express, don't you think, Fred?"
http://articles.latimes.com/1986-02-05/news/vw-4637_1_fred-astaire

http://www.thefredsociety.com/who-are-we/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2015)

He could be named Sue!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2015)

Never thought of this. How about that movie "Drop Dead Fred" ?


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 3, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Never thought of this. How about that movie "Drop Dead Fred" ?
> 
> View attachment 12537


They picketed the Movie in 1991!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh My!   LOL


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 18, 2015)




----------

